# Australian Army slang - Strange but true!



## 1feral1 (10 Mar 2004)

Translated from ‘Ausmilspeak to CFspeak/Basic Mil terms for ya! - Cheers,

Wes

Gat - Rifle
Bongos - webbing
Houseonyaback - pack (rucksack)
Greenskin - AUSCAM DPCUs
Skidlid - kevlar helmet
FRED - F**ing Ridiculous Eating Device: IMP  style  canopener w/spoon
Rat pack - rations  either 24hr, or 5 man packs
INTEL - Int (US influence from our 10yrs in Viet Nam)
RECON - Recce
Digger - PTE
Sleeping bag liner - poncho liner (in AUSCAM of course)
Japara - rain jacket
GPs - your boots
Goffers/softies - soft drink (Coke etc..)
Gumpys - chocolate bars
F88/Austeyr/Steyr - Issue pers wpn
F89 LSW - Minimi Light Support Wpn
SLAB - 600g TNT, and also 24 beer
PE - putty like PETN explosive
66 - M72A6 66mm AT wpn
Charlie Gutsache - 84mm Carl G (slang when used in Viet Nam, because it gave Charlie [Vet Cong] a ‘gutsache‘ when fired at him)
M2A2 - C1 105mm How (still used for splintex)
Hamel - 105mm British Light Gun
Gingerbeers - Combat Engineers
Buckets - ARMD Corps
Cam cream - cam stick
F1 Ball - 5.56 x 45mm Ball (SS109)used in F88/F89
F1 - grenade
F1 - 9mm SMG
SLR - FN C1 A1
AR (Auto Rifle)Aust L2A1 - FN C2 A1
Armalite - M16
M193 Ball - US M193 5.56 x 45mm (used in 1/12" Bbls on M16A1s) - we have over 5,000 of these still used) 
F4 Ball - 7.62mm Ball


More to follow....

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## tjohns (15 Mar 2004)

Nice mate,
Where are you situated in this brilliant country of mine?

A few to add on:
Bushy-Field Head dress
Bundy and Cokes (alcoholic drinks)-Warrant Officers
Caffe Latte- Officers


----------

